# Canada B.C.



## lil_poohbear (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm looking for a breeder in BC but i've failed to find any... 
Does anyone know of any breeders in or near Vancouver?
I was hoping to visit the breeder and i really don't want to go all the way to toronto.
Thanks!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Have you thought of looking in Washington? I got Tag here but the lady doesn't breed Maltese anymore. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## lil_poohbear (Jan 26, 2008)

> Have you thought of looking in Washington? I got Tag here but the lady doesn't breed Maltese anymore. Sorry I can't be of more help.[/B]


That's a good idea! Seattle's pretty close... but when i cross the border would there be any problems? 
Cuz i think i read somewhere if u travel by air some places have to put your dog in quarantine but is it the same?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

If you are getting an older dog I they have to have had their rabies shots but with a pup I don't think they do, but I'm not sure. I adoped Houston from down in Washington (he is 5 years old) from a rescue group and had no problems crossing over the border. They do not have to be quarentined if you are driving them and I don't think even if you fly them in from the States. The thing is that if you got one from Washington you wouldn't have to fly anyway because you could easily drive down there and like you said you would want to visit with the breeder before you got the pup anyway. One other thing have you thought of rescue at all? There are always little ones who are really in need of good homes. Please don't get a pup that they are willing to fly to you without you knowing for sure what the breeder is like because you could be accidently supporting a puppy mill without even knowing it. I'm sure there are people on this forum who could tell you if they know a certain breeder if you asked so you wouldn't be getting a mill dog and a lot of heartaches along with it.


----------



## lil_poohbear (Jan 26, 2008)

I've heard that Pamela Armstrong from Federal Way is a good breeder
and Federal Way isn't too far from Vancouver so i could easily visit
also i was looking up breeders on the AMA and found Ron Stonke of Babybreeze Maltese
Has anyone heard of him? Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I've heard that Pamela Armstrong from Federal Way is a good breeder
> and Federal Way isn't too far from Vancouver so i could easily visit
> also i was looking up breeders on the AMA and found Ron Stonke of Babybreeze Maltese
> Has anyone heard of him? Thanks[/B]


Both Pam and Ron are wonderful breeders, in my opinion. You will get a nice maltese from either one of them. I've met Pam and she is a very nice lady. Good luck with your search!


----------



## lil_poohbear (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for your help.
I've emailed Pam and hopefully she'll reply soon.
Also, i forgot to mention i'm looking to get the puppy sometime in december of this year (I know such a long time right?)
so i was wondering would alot of people be looking for puppies during christmas time?


----------

